# Who the prints belong to?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Unless like Griz pointed out, if it's agreed on that the builder retains the rights.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




This was supposed to read. 

"Like Griz Pointed out"


Mike.
_______________


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Peter Goldwing said:


> Lets say I had an architect design a house especially for me. Can he legally sell this set of prints to someone else that wants to build a house like mine?


i'm having a hard time understanding why the OP would even care???


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

.... i mean does he also follow all his old girlfriends around making sure no one else takes them out???


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

...on an aside note, when i saw just the title, I got all excited thinking I was going to open a new Tipi thread:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Rio said:


> Yes, the design is protected, but it doesn't take much to change the design enough that it would no longer be the case, unless the design is so unique that in order to change it enough one would destroy it.
> 
> For example, when the great Frank LLoyd Wright did his Usonian house series, which were so innovative in so many ways, from affordability (many people never give him credit for having so many affordable house designs) working off a design grid (2' o.c., to the point of no dimensions are needed on these houses), 1st houses with slab on grade construction with hydronic heating in the slab (a lot of these houses are in the northern tier of the USA), etc., when those came out if someone took the plans and moved a wall here or there and called it good they wouldn't be able to get away with calling it their own design, too much of what made it Wrights would still be in the design.
> 
> ...





Sorta the flip side of that is the proverbial Chicago brick bungalow . From the early to mid 20 TH. century,there were over 80,000 such bungalows built. Most hovered around 1,000 sq.ft. To design one that was not "similar" to the rest would be virtually impossible.


----------



## MillStreet (Jul 5, 2018)

Depends on the contract, but the designer can own the drawings, while you own the design.


----------



## harmcorplumbing (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, you have to specify in the contract.


----------

